# Is it possible?



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Can anyone please tell me is it possible to ovulate during AF, my cycle is reatic 19-26 days.  I am using a website to tell me when I am ovulating and according to it I will be ovulating now while I still have AF?  Please any advise.

Cheers

Mrs M


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Mary,

I chart online also, what details are you using to chart? i.e Basal temp, CM or OPK's

Tattyt


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Tatty I am using OPK and online just entering first day of AF and lenght of cycle and seeing what dates they come back with and then I use opk but I don't think that I have been ovulating since oct. CM never works for me. email me privately for web address its got center and baby in it........ what are you using?


Cheers
Mary


----------

